# sore wrists?



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

I use level gloves with Biomex protection, 
and try to avoid using my hands as much as I can, but it still happens. Not like the first days, but I tend to fall on my knuckles, with closed fist. 
I snowboarded almost two weeks ago (for a week) and I still have pain in my left wrist. I feel both still and when trying to take objects. 

Ever happened to any of you? ideas/tips?

thanks in advance


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

lorcar said:


> I use level gloves with Biomex protection,
> and try to avoid using my hands as much as I can, but it still happens. Not like the first days, but I tend to fall on my knuckles, with closed fist.
> I snowboarded almost two weeks ago (for a week) and I still have pain in my left wrist. I feel both still and when trying to take objects.
> 
> ...


You fall on your knuckles? I must be missing something because that sounds weird/awkward. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...n4D4Ag&usg=AFQjCNEtc1_sB1Mx7oSQTLKYfAyzZe1Mkg


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Start jacking it with the right hand for a little while. :laugh:


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

From personal experience, sounds like you may have a stress fracture or something along those lines. It took me a couple weeks to a month for my wrist to go back to normal when it happened to me.


----------

